# Business is Booming for America's Survival Food



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

An article on Wise Foods;

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...s-is-booming-for-america-s-survival-food-king


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A lot of crap going down domestically and internationally. Then there is TDS (Trump Derangement Syndrome). Anyway it’s all good for survival food merchants.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The author of this article is not a prepper, but I think he treated the subject fairly. Albeit with the obligatory mention of the ridiculous "Doomsday Preppers" TV show.

I like the part where his brother, cousin, and stepbrother (a police officer, an executive, and a scientist) are all storing food and water, but the writer thinks they are paranoid. If everybody is running out of the building, maybe you should move towards the exit, eh buddy?


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Wise.... meh. 
Mountain House is much better


----------

